# Clark Lake in Springfield?



## Travis Gray (May 12, 2013)

I made my first visit to Clark Lake yesterday. Very nice lake, and I've heard some good things about it. But I only got a couple bites..no luck bringing any fish in. Anybody know where the best place to fish there is, or have any tips for that lake? Thanks!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

It is VERY shallow...fish the fallen trees about a foot deep...When the water warms they will head for the natural springs, mouth of the creeks, and in the deepest part of the lake which is 6 ft.


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

Where is Clark Lake if I may ask? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

vinnystatechamp said:


> Where is Clark Lake if I may ask?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Just a few miles East of CJ Brown in Springfield.


----------



## Travis Gray (May 12, 2013)

It's right down the street from Norteastern High School. And thanks!


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

The lake is VERY shallow... Deepest I have ever found was 8ft. In dead of summer, the lake seems to be "fishless" as it becomes so hot and is deprived of oxegen except for around the springs and creek. Makes for a great catfish lake, a few crappie, but other than that not much else. Better to fish it in the fall and spring before temps get too high.


----------



## Travis Gray (May 12, 2013)

I know where the creek runs, but do you know about where the deepest part is?


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Look towards the dam


----------



## aaron2178 (Mar 8, 2013)

Are the Shad still in the spillway up at Clark?


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Travis Gray said:


> I made my first visit to Clark Lake yesterday. Very nice lake, and I've heard some good things about it. But I only got a couple bites..no luck bringing any fish in. Anybody know where the best place to fish there is, or have any tips for that lake? Thanks!


Were you out on a boat by any chance? Also the lake is very hit or miss there's no rhyme or reason to where the fish are your best bet when it gets hot is a small boat and move around with a fish finder till you find some fish.... There are some nice crappies and a few nice largemouth bass but mostly carp and shad and a few channels 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Travis Gray (May 12, 2013)

Unfortunately, no boat. Wish I had one. Maybe farther down the road.


----------



## Xim2coolx (May 12, 2013)

i was there today 5/15 1pm-3pm at the farthest back parking area of the main entrance, using home made dough ball pulled in 2 nice carp throwing about 15 foot from the bank fishing bottom. to windy for any thing else really. there are crappie and bass in the lake, even reeled in a few nice trout but its better off fishing for carp and catfish. The lakes died down alot the past few years


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Those of you that did not fish Clark Lake 20 years ago wouldn't believe it......but Clark Lake USED to be the best LM Bass lake around. When I was young we would catch numbers and SIZE of LMB at Clark lake. I caught > 4lb LMB in there and saw a 5lb 3oz LMB pulled from the north side by my older brother. It really turned for the worse when I was in my highschool years and now....well there's a few bass in there somewhere.

Deepest areas in the lake - directly in front of the dam where the wood is sticking out of the water (boat or long cast); at the north side where the creek channel runs through (boat only).

If you know where...Clark lake still holds many nice crappie. There is a guy missing partial arm with a mechanical hook and his partner that use a 10 ft flat bottom boat that can pull a stringer that would make your eyes pop from your head ANY TIME OF YEAR. Like most......they keep it on the real down low - most fishing nearby don't even see them with any fish. You catch them putting their stuff away and get a glimpse and you won't believe they caught those fish at Clark......but they do.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Those of you that did not fish Clark Lake 20 years ago wouldn't believe it......but Clark Lake USED to be the best LM Bass lake around.
> 
> If you know where...Clark lake still holds many nice crappie. There is a guy missing partial arm with a mechanical hook and his partner that use a 10 ft flat bottom boat that can pull a stringer that would make your eyes pop from your head ANY TIME OF YEAR. Like most......they keep it on the real down low - most fishing nearby don't even see them with any fish. You catch them putting their stuff away and get a glimpse and you won't believe they caught those fish at Clark......but they do.


The lake used to be a great LMB fishery and it also was a pike hatchery, sporting fish in the 30-38" range as a fairly common catch toward the later years of it holding them. Once the state came in and drained the lake it hasn't been the same since. 

The crappie in there would amaze people but they are few and far between. It's very important that this small body of water doesnt get bombarded with fishing pressure for SLAB crappies as it will devistate the lake. There are some really nice fish left in it, but again you have to know where to get them.


----------

